# Hazardous Area Classification (NFPA® 497, 499, 30B)



## roy167 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Hazardous Area Classification (NFPA® 497, 499, 30B)*



Are you buying these for the upcoming exam?  It's a 50 bucks a piece. An additional $150 on top everything else.


----------



## Messi (Mar 4, 2019)

I am definitely taking these. Dont wanna miss out on easy questions, I downloaded PDFs and printed out. Check if your employer has subscription access


----------



## eatsleep (Mar 4, 2019)

How critical is the version? Do you think a 2004 version would work?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Mar 6, 2019)

For the hazardous area classification code books (NFPA® 497, 499, and 30B):

Check to see if your workplace has the correct copy of these books to use for the exam, and if not, see if your employer will purchase an office copy set that you can use. If neither is an option, then check your budget.

Each copy of these books are about $50, so you are looking at roughly $150 for the complete set. You will most likely not see a question from each book, so purchasing these books are a complete gamble. If you do decide to purchase these books, you are better off purchasing the other codebooks first in the following order:

1. NEC®
2. NESC®
3. NFPA® 70E
4. NFPA® 497, 499, 30B.

Remember that NCEES® does not adopt codebooks for the PE exam until the year after they are updated. This means that for the 2019 PE exams, the correct years for these books are:

NFPA® 497 - 2017
NFPA® 499 - 2017
NFPA® 30B - 2015

Our recommendation: Purchase this set if money is not an object, if you have a large budget, or if your employer will cover the cost.

For more information and the complete details of our recommendation you can always visit: Electrical PE Review - Recommended References for the Electrical Power PE Exam


----------



## roy167 (Mar 18, 2019)

I went ahead and bit the bullet on this. Amazon prices went up to $75 average from last two weeks. They may be automatically jacking prices up based on the inventory levels.   I ordered these from NFPA directly for about $55 a piece.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Mar 18, 2019)

I would not skip taking all the specified code books. Judging by the exam i took NCESS is looking to challenge you on all fronts.


----------

